# Thanksgiving stock transfers



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Does anyone know who would carry a wider selection of Thanksgiving stock transfers, than Proworld? Thanks, Mike


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Mike. I can provide that information....there is really no demand for Thanksgiving day designs. I am familiar with all the designs and there are virtually none available that are specifically for Thanksgiving.


----------

